# need help with saltwater....?



## I Love Tetras And Oscar (Jan 12, 2012)

ok so is it okay to bring some saltwater from the beach? ill clean it with my aqueon quiet flow filter if its a yes. also i want to make a land for my fiddler crabs, so would it be best just to put the water half way and make a land for it? also do i need a powerhead? if i do can i just the hagen elite mini filter because i have 1 right now and its acting kind of like a powerhead. would these idea work?:lol:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

So your talking about just having like a 10g tank, not filling it all the way, so you can keep a Fiddler Crap? You can do that.


----------



## I Love Tetras And Oscar (Jan 12, 2012)

so i can? everything i said?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Its feasible, yes. I would watch that water though.


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

I would think the ocean water to be a bit cloudy though 
but I think it would work only thing would be hard to do water changes always having to run to the beach for water lol


----------



## Peter321 (Jul 10, 2012)

ok,I aggre with you .


----------

